# Unknown swarm



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Seen a lot of pictures that people show me of that situation where the bees are going into a house at the weather head. Guess the hole there is just too big an invitation for a swarm to ignore. Good luck if you're going to try and get them out.


----------

